# Forteess 2 Blue - There's Something About Supertank



## HansZimmer

An other poll for the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

"There's Something About Supertank" is a piece of the soundtrack of the videogame "Fortess 2 Blue".

How do you rate this piece? See the poll.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

I guess I ought to run some Anime tune polls as well. That means that I will have to spend my dwindling brain power in order to figure it out...


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Chibi Ubu said:


> I guess I ought to run some Anime tune polls as well. That means that I will have to spend my dwindling brain power in order to figure it out...


Nah, there's no demand...

(Yes, I talk to myself all day long... I haven't started answering yet! 🤪


----------



## Bulldog

The best I could muster was "quite bad". Sounds like music intended for small children.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: 3.


----------

